# Smiling worked!



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I've been reading in a number of different places lately how smiling can change how you feel. If you are feeling sad/mad/anxious the physical act of smiling actually tells your brain to feel happier and/or more at ease. I went to church as usual this morning, usually I avoid eye contact with people that I don't know and don't smile or talk much. Today I decided to try smiling at people; it actually help me to feel happier and more confident and on top of that people actually came up to me and started talking! Even more amazing I felt no anxiety and chatted easily with everyone who I talked to! I only felt anxious when a couple people wouldn' t look at me, but I decided not to focus on them so my anxiety went away as soon as I stopped thinking about the people who didn't look at me. Wow, what a success for me! :banana


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

> Smiling worked


Darn right, and good to hear


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

Amazing the difference it makes.


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

That's great, Daphne! :banana :banana :banana 

BTW, I just visited your website. Good job. Well done. You ARE a Cool Steppie! I was a step-mom in my "previous life" so I can empathize with you greatly.

Keep smiling!


----------



## MrShow (Nov 17, 2003)

Rock on! I love when girls smile at me for that brief moment I feel cool :banana


----------



## heavymetal (Jan 28, 2005)

:banana


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

smiling does work.. I've tried it myself.. smiling at a cute cashier girl... they smile back and it seems to brighten both our days as well...


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks to everyone!  It really is amazing what a smile will do -- not only for myself but for others as well. Your posts all made me smile! 



Ms Deer said:


> BTW, I just visited your website. Good job. Well done. You ARE a Cool Steppie! I was a step-mom in my "previous life" so I can empathize with you greatly.


Thank you, it's a lot of hard work, but it's worth it. My stepdaughter loves me, not because she HAS to but because she chooses to.


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

YYAAAAYYY!!! :banana :yay


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

That story put a smile on my face.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## Webster (Mar 8, 2005)

Way to go!


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

cool u used the smile-more technique i also found that when a person smiles at me i feel more comfortable around them and percieve them as friendly so thats what people thought about you when you smiled.
just make a mental note to notice your facial expression and add a smile


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Good job! 
Smiling and laughing do produce happy chemicals in your body. keep it up!


----------

